# Frothy mouth, stiff wobbly legs on my one year old wether! Help please



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have been noticing My wether, dakota has been walking funny the last two days.When he gets up in the morning , he is really stiff legged and take him a little bit to work it out. I have been watching him closey and tonight he had this white frothy stuff coming out of his mouth. He was fine when i had them in the field at 2:30 and then at five he started with the frothy stuff. He doesnt have any thing stuck in his throat. He doesn't appear to have bloat.His temp is fine. I put a call into the vet and she thinks he may of got into white clover. I think there is more going on than that because he doesn't really want to be near me and his is the biggest affection hound out of all my goats. Any suggestions or thoughts on what this may be? I am having the vet out tomorrow because it is 10pm now but i'm afraid if i don't do anything tonight he could take a turn for the worse.He is eating, peeing, pooping fine. I haven't seen him drink tonight.Thank you for any input or advise you can give me. Donna


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Anyone please??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Had he been vaccinated with CD&T? Banded, tattooed or injury lately...whats his temp??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would start off with B complex and CD antitoxin or activated charcoal in case it is toxicity..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Rye grass or fescue in your field?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Cathy,
He has had his cd-t vaccine. H won't let me touch his left front leg and his favoring it. My boyfriend noticed it two days ago but i haven't really noticed him walking any different until tonight. My other goats are fine so i don't know what he could of got into to cause the frothiness. I'm out with them when they go in the pasture and he is usually by my side instead of eating. I have all the items you suggested, just didn't want to treat him for the wrong thing which is why i asked, "hoping you would answer". he doesn't appear to have bloat. Should i go ahead and treat him with what you suggested thinking he may of got into something bad? I'm just afraid i'm missing something because of his leg issue. He always seemed to have some stiffness when he got up from laying down but nothing like this. His temp is 102.6. My vet thought white clover but i don't think so.I will look up the doses for the medicine and give it to him. Thank you very much for helping me! Donna
No rye grass or fescue, he hasn't been tattoed, banded or injured that i know of. They are always butting eachother so it's a possibility!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good on the cd&t..I was a bit concerned about tetanus when you said he was walking stiff..however sounds like he injured his leg perhaps...Yes I would give the meds I mentioned..they wont hurt if he doesn't need them but sure will help if he does. Get a hold of him and get a good look at his leg...look for swelling and heat..fluid or hard feeling ect..temp looks good..


----------



## Vettechjamie (Apr 16, 2015)

My mother Donna wants to know which is better.. cd antitoxin or the activated charcoal or both?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Doing both wont hurt....is there any rimen noises..gasses or burps...chewing a cud?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, he is burping and chewing his cud. He is frothing while he is chewing his cud. I will check for ruman noices!Thank you, Cathy for your help!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats great..burps and chewing a cud means rumen function is good...it maybe a few different things going on not related...a bit of clover to cause the froth...and something else causing his stiffness and sore leg...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have Toxiban Charcoal -Kaolin Suspension. Dosage says 5 to 10 ml per pound.He weighs about 70 lb. That can't be right! I have to look this up!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sheep & Goats: 1-3 mL per kilogram (2.2 lbs) body weight. is what I found


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry your boy is hurt  You mentioned he won't let you touch his front leg......you might have to ask your boyfriend to help restrain him so you can thoroughly check that leg and hoof for stickers , bone break , cuts , punctures , heat..etc..
He will probably yell and struggle for his life , but it has to be done before things get worse.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I will do that in the morning. The goat, Dakota and my boyfriend are sleeping now. I'm just worried so much about the white bubbly foam that keeps drooling out of his mouth and the fact he isn't walking well. It's like he's drunk, kind of staggering and favoring his left front leg. I'm wondering if one of the other goats rammed him in the left side which could be internal damage.I'm having my vet come out tomorrow to check him over. Thank You!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is he today ?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.

Let us know if you find anything wrong with his leg.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How is he feeling today?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I took Dakota to the vet this morning. he still had a frothy mouth this morning and had a hard time walking, favoring his front leg. The vet did blood work, had to bring it to the equine clinic to read it. I don't know the results yet. She thinks that he got into red clover which is causing the frothy mouth. She gave him thiamine shot and sent me home with two more in case he has polio. We can't find anything wrong with his front legs. I haven't done xrays yet but that will be next if he doesn't get better. She is worried that he may have cae which is causing the weakness in his legs. He came from a clean herd but my other four goats have never been tested. I'm praying he doesn't have cae. She told me to give him toxiban again when i got home which i did and not let him out to pasture for a few days.She says, he is really healthy looking so that's a plus. My vet told me that three goats in the area have died due to to frothy type illness. One farmer had three goats with it , two died and one is still fighting. She went to one farm call last week with the same symptoms as Dakota and that goat had to be put down. What is going on? I just want to fix my boy! Thank you everyone for your concerns! I will keep you posted on his progress!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have the little purple type of red clover or the bigger crimson red clover??? And has it been raining or laying heavy dew where you are???


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I took Dakota to the vet this morning. he still had a frothy mouth this morning and had a hard time walking, favoring his front leg. The vet did blood work, had to bring it to the equine clinic to read it. I don't know the results yet. She thinks that he got into red clover which is causing the frothy mouth. She gave him thiamine shot and sent me home with two more in case he has polio. We can't find anything wrong with his front legs. I haven't done xrays yet but that will be next if he doesn't get better. She is worried that he may have cae which is causing the weakness in his legs. He came from a clean herd but my other four goats have never been tested. I'm praying he doesn't have cae. She told me to give him toxiban again when i got home which i did and not let him out to pasture for a few days.She says, he is really healthy looking so that's a plus. My vet told me that three goats in the area have died due to to frothy type illness. One farmer had three goats with it , two died and one is still fighting. She went to one farm call last week with the same symptoms as Dakota and that goat had to be put down. What is going on? I just want to fix my boy! Thank you everyone for your concerns! I will keep you posted on his progress!


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

We have the bigger red clover, although not a lot of it. It has rained for two days this week and has been cold enough to kill the tomato plants, meaning frost Yes!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The big red clover has been known to mold inside and cause Listerosis. I have seen/heard of Listerosis causing facial paralysis (i.e. foaming cud). Always favoring to the left is also a symptom. I would jump the gun and start treating him for that now. 
Pen G 1 cc per 20 lbs. Thiamine/Fortified B complex 100 mg per 25 lbs. both every 6 hours. Banamine 1 cc per 200 lbs. twice a day or 1 cc per 100 lbs. once a day.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also keep up the toxicity treatment of Activated charcoal and Cd antitoxin...sure wont hurt...Sending good thoughts and lots of prayers!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

might read this thread..although the goat had died prior to the post...it may have a few answers for you

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f195/goat-frothing-mouth-now-dead-181215/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh poop , didn't realize it was a old thread ...poor guy  
I will check out the link , now I'm hooked on what happened.
Thanks Cathy


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Laura, this is not a old thread. My Boy Dakota is going through this thing now! I am going to try the pen g and b complex!My vet told me about other goats in the area that have died from frothy mouth,hence, the post from happy Bleats.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dnchck said:


> Laura, this is not a old thread. My Boy Dakota is going through this thing now! I am going to try the pen g and b complex!My vet told me about other goats in the area that have died from frothy mouth,hence, the post from happy Bleats.


Well double poop and this times 100 :brickwall:
Sorry dnchck 

Doesn't take much for me sometimes :shock:

Any update on your boy ?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Laura,
He had some frothy mouth this morning. None all day long. I gave him more toxiban, vit b, thiamine shot the vet gave me, vit e squirted two in his mouth and selenium paste. The vet checked his leg and hoofs and didnt see anything wrong. I had him in the stand and decided to check his hoofs myself. in between one of his front hooves looks red, like bloody. Could he have an infection that is causing this leg stiffness, weakness? I don't remember the vet checking in between the hooves. I'm hoping for infection instead of cae. How would i treat it and what antibiotic would i use/ I have pen g, tylan 200. I haven't treated him for infection yet. Thank you! I have hoof rot stuff,liquid wound care, blu-coat!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Donna , are you POSITIVE he did get the CDT Vaccine ?
I just keep thinking tetanus. I'm wondering if treating him for tetanus would be out of the question .....


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The red between his toes is most likely foot rot. 
Check and see if you find anything foreign in there. If not treating him with your hood rot meds should help that. I'm shocked the vet didn't see that. Do you feel heat in that leg at all today ? I doubt a round of pen would hurt him.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Laura,
yes, we gave everyone their Cd-t this spring. I'm at loss of what to do! i just went out to check on him and he is laying down frothing at the mouth again! The vet told me to keep him in the pen because if he got into anything it should go way if he doesn't have access to it. I did let him out by the apple trees with the others and made him stand by me and fed him a few apples. He hasn't had anything else but grain and hay!I'm calling my vet back up right now to see what she says and to find out the results of his bloodwork. omg, this has me stressed thinking i 'm going to lose him!:tear:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I have cd-t vaccine. Should i treat him again with it? I thought it was just a yearly booster.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would use antitoxin, not the vaccine.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> You would use antitoxin, not the vaccine.


YES , thank you Karen. That's actually what I meant but wrong use of one word can be disasterous. Thank you for that correction.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dnchck said:


> I have cd-t vaccine. Should i treat him again with it? I thought it was just a yearly booster.


I don't know. This could be numerous things or just one. I doubt the extra shot would hurt him but I don't think it would help right now either, I could be wrong though. Could you share a pic of his foot that has the blood between his toes ?
The bloody area to be specific...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Ill see if i can get a picture of it! My vet said to start him on pen-g twice a day 2.5cc IM for his weight of 76lbs. She said his white blood cells was slightly elevated but nothing drastic.Should get his blood work results for cae in a couple days.She told me to let her know if he gets worse, frothy mouth gets worse, down and won't get up. This is so frustrating, not knowing! Thank you all so much!Try to get a pic! Donna


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I got a picture! I put the hoof and heel stuff on it. He has been jumping around and stomping his feet since i put it on. it must burn somewhat! I gave him a pen-g injection also. He cried!!Let me know if you think this could be a infection please!Thank you so much. Sorry to keep bugging all of you but i trust you guys over any vet i have met so far!Donna

Sorry its blurry, but you can see the top of the inside hoof where it looked infected and the middle of the hoof also.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, yep... Strawberry hoof rot. It's the same fungus that causes Rain Rot and Scratches in horses. I've always use blu-Kote on it in my herd. The Pen G shots can be given SQ under the skin, it doesn't hurt as bad that way and works just as well. 
Keep the foot washed clean and as dry as possible.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well that could be his leg problem , we'll see f the hoof and heal and pen helps. But the frothing has me stumped. And the fact that he continues to do that is just puzzling. What he heck is going on with these goats lately ?!
I love being able to take pictures with my iphone and send it to my get with a ? Especially since he is about 25 minutes away barring traffic. Is there anyway you can send that pic to him/her for a confirmation ? 
I hope you can at least fix one issue with Dakota and they should make him feel a little better and you .  I really wish I could help more 
Hopefully Karen or Cathy or one with more experience will chime in here with their ideas/advice. Give that boy a hug for me and tell him everyone is worried about him.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you all! I'm not sure this is the exact cause of dakotas leg problems because he has had stiffness issues for about months which is not getting worse. I was thinking maybe he had a touch of arthritis but my vet said he is too young for that. He is only a year old. At least i can treat the hoof rot and see what happens.I have blu-cote also so i will try that tomorrow because the other stuff really made hop around. I'm not sure about the frothy mouth nor does my vet know.It only seems to happen today when he has been chewing his cud. I'm stumped but will call the vet at first hint of distress.I will keep you posted.Thank you all so much! Donna


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I e-mailed my old goat guru. She suggested that he is teething adult molars in and creating more saliva from the irritation. She says that if all else is normal stomach and mouth wise, don't worry... He's just a slobber puss.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Strawberry hoof rot can be a chronic condition that comes and goes. A goat that has it needs antibiotic treatment and, even then, it sometimes comes back. The stiffness could be from mild outbreaks that weren't really noticeable.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Goathiker,
i hope your right on both counts! That would be awesome! He doesn't quite seem himself though. I'm also not sure if he is bringing his cud up or just salivating. he is really favoring his legs since i put that hoof and heal stuff on.It is like his feet are on fire or something. I just don't know! How would i check his molars? I have a hard time just trying to pry his mouth open. Thank you or the extra effort emailing your friend. i really appreciate your time and help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

MATERIAL SAFETY DATA SHEET ---------------
DR. NAYLOR(R) HOOF 'N HEEL LIQUID
H.W. Naylor

http://www.animalmedic.com/msds/0652535M.PDF

1. ACUTE: Respiratory and dermal irritant.
2. CHRONIC:
SIGNS AND SYMPTOMS OF EXPOSURE: Moderately irritating to
respiratory passages. Cough may develop. Irritant to skin
- redness may develop.
MEDICAL CONDITIONS GENERALLY AGGRAVATED BY EXPOSURE:
CHEMICAL LISTED AS CARCINOGEN OR POTENTIAL CARCINOGEN: No
NATIONAL TOXICOLOGY PROGRAM:
I.A.R.C. MONOGRAPHS:
OSHA:
EMERGENCY AND FIRST AID PROCEDURES: Remove from
contaminated area. Wash with copious amounts soap and
water.
ROUTES OF ENTRY:
1. INHALATION: Irritant by inhalation - remove from
contaminated area.
2. EYES: Irritating to eyes and mucous membranes. Wash
with cool water.
3. SKIN: Irritant - wash with soap and water.
4. INGESTION: Low toxicity

RESPIRATORY PROTECTION (Specify Type): Use NIOSH approved
dust mask.
VENTILATION: Yes
LOCAL EXHAUST: x
MECHANICAL (General):
SPECIAL:
OTHER:
PROTECTIVE GLOVES: Rubber, PVC
EYE PROTECTION: Dust goggles.
OTHER PROTECTIVE CLOTHING OR EQUIPMENT: Protect against
sifting to skin.
WORK/HYGIENIC PRACTICES: HMIS Protection Factor "F"


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

OMG!, would these symptoms be for me or my goat? should i soak his foot to try to get the stuff off of him?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would wash him with soap and water, skin is skin and his was already irritated. It probably stings pretty good.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok, will do! I'll use the blu-kote from now on. Is it possible that Dakotas rumen is shutting down with the frothy mouth? I haven't really seen him chewing his cud today, more like licking his lips from the frothy stuff. This is driving me and i'm sure all of you crazy!Should i give him probios on top of all the stuff i gave him? ughhhh!!:chin:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Has he been treated for frothy bloat yet? It could be it is just sneaking up on him. Treatment is Di-gel, Mayloxx, Therabloat, dish soap/water in a pinch. Soda and MOM don't help this type of bloat.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

He hasn't been treated for bloat. The vet said he wasn't bloated and could hear his rumen working fine yesterday. He doesn't appear to have bloat. I haven't let him out in the pasture since yesterday. today, he has had grain,hay and a couple of apples. I have apple trees, which they love!!Too many apples maybe??I usually have to hand feed apples to dakota so i know he eats about three a day. He is spoiled!I have Durvet bloat treatment. should i give it to him tonight or wait until the morning/ They are all snug and cozy in the barn right now. Thank you so much


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He might be good to be on a hay diet only for a bit...see if it helps reduce the foam. might also try a bit of diluted ACV drench...may neutralize the foam?? Maybe a tablespoon of ACV to a cup of water...drenched. 

hows his circling?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jill , how would you treat the strawberry hoof rot ? I'm guessing anything you would put on there is going to irritate and burn


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With soap and water and Blu-Kote plus the PenG to work from the inside.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What about a NuStock ?


----------



## RichV (Jun 2, 2013)

dnchck said:


> ... I haven't let him out in the pasture since yesterday. today, he has had grain,hay and a couple of apples. I have apple trees, which they love!!Too many apples maybe??...


This time of year our goats get lots of apple parings from the kitchen. They love them. Too many gives our goats mild stomach upset, not bloating, but loose poops and odd burps. How much is too much depends on the individual. Maybe try cutting back on his apples for a day?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nustock is sulpher and wet. You want to keep it as dry as possible.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

goathiker;19288
67 said:


> Nustock is sulpher and wet. You want to keep it as dry as possible.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

RichV said:


> This time of year our goats get lots of apple parings from the kitchen. They love them. Too many gives our goats mild stomach upset, not bloating, but loose poops and odd burps. How much is too much depends on the individual. Maybe try cutting back on his apples for a day?


I was thinking that too....wasnt sure if that would bring on a bloat.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I will cut out grain, apples for a little while to see if that helps. I was going to try the bloat treatment on him and i will try the avc drench also.I just checked n him and he is still foaming. I am not using the hoof and heel stuff on him again.He was favoring his legs, stomping, lifting his foot up for about three hours after i put it on him. he isn't circling or anything like that. He is drinking, peeing, pooping berries fine. He seems to be acting normal expect kind of acts like someone in pain/sick. Not his happy, spry running around self. I wish i could fix him!I'm going to get him up and see how the legs are this morning. Can they do xrays or ultrasound to determine the cause of his frothy mouth and check if is rumen is functioning properly? Thank you everyone.Keep you posted


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

dnchck said:


> I will cut out grain, apples for a little while to see if that helps. I was going to try the bloat treatment on him and i will try the avc drench also.I just checked n him and he is still foaming. I am not using the hoof and heel stuff on him again.He was favoring his legs, stomping, lifting his foot up for about three hours after i put it on him. he isn't circling or anything like that. He is drinking, peeing, pooping berries fine. He seems to be acting normal expect kind of acts like someone in pain/sick. Not his happy, spry running around self. I wish i could fix him!I'm going to get him up and see how the legs are this morning. Can they do xrays or ultrasound to determine the cause of his frothy mouth and check if is rumen is functioning properly? Thank you everyone.Keep you posted


Feel terrible about the hoof and heal   Learn something new every day.
I wonder if he could have something caught in between his teeth that he is trying to work out with his tongue causing the foaming......just so strange.
But i feel you are doing everything possible right now . 
Your doing great with him :hug:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Laura,
Don't feel bad about the hoof and heal because i have used it on my other goats and never had this reaction. I have two different brands with both the same name and different ingredients in each of them. One is more natural, oils and such and the other is the stronger stuff that probably made it burn. I used both on him:GAAH: I used blu-kote today and he was fine with that. Cried like a baby with the thiamine,banamine and pen-g shots..I hate hurting them!I checked between his hoof and it wasn't red anymore so it must of helped. He is still frothing but doesn't seem to be in distress, so maybe it is a teeth issue. Hopefully!!I will talk to the vet again tomorrow about everything. I pray he does'nt have cae. Would i have to put him down? That would break my heart to no end.ray:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If he has cae...at some point you may need to put him down. But as long as you can manage his discomfort...and his health is good...i dont see why it would need to be done anytime soon....i would discuss this with your vet as to where his pain is ect.. fingers crossed test will come back negative


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I felt terrible  But honestly i would've treated one of my goats the same way ...I would never want to cause any pain that could be avoided .
I know , I'm the same way , i hate hate hate to give shots i know ithey will react to , like the old saying , this is going to hurt me more then you , that says it all IMO. I really hope its a tooth issue. I wonder if there is a cracked tooth or something and its painful to him . Of course when you have a tooth or gum issue , your always touching it with your tongue , so I'm hoping thats what he is doing causing the bit of frothing he has....
Its not easy and maybe impossible to get a good look at his teeth . I don't know if you want to think about putting him under to get a good look in there. Just a thought. See how your vet feels about that idea. Im thinking if it is a tooth issue , its not going to get any better. Leaving growing molars and other natural occurring things that will correct itself with age aside. Maybe wait to see if he is CAE positive and if his pain will be manageable , then maybe consider this or weigh the options. CAE isn't a death sentence if the pain is manageable , like Cathy said. I always say this , please be careful with IM shots , I'm so afraid of those , but i do them when needed. More comfortable doing cats and dogs then goats ..but even then , i just rather do SQ if i can.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Laura and Cathy! Thank you so much for all your time and advice to help Dakota! I checked him tonight and no frothy mouth but he did have it all day. If he has cae does that mean all my goats would have it? omg!! he came from a cae negative herd, what have i done? I never tested mama, and the two babies when i bought them. Now i have seven that could be cae postive,,that would be a disaster! I pray he doesn't have it but i'm going to have them all tested now. I'll hope for the best until i hear differently. I will ask the vet tomorrow if she can check his teeth for a possible problem there. I'm hoping that tomorrow his frothy mouth will be all gone and i can focus on his poor legs. ughhh!! I feel so bad for him, he is a sweetheart and by far the most affectionate goat i have! i will keep you posted! Again thank you both! Donna


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He's too young for CAE induced arthritis. That usually strikes at 2-3 or more. The foamy mouth has nothing to do with CAE either. 
99.99% of CAE is passed by mother's colostrum. Vertical transmission has never been proven, even in lab situations. 
You may be able to feel a bulge in his gum line by feeling outside of his lips.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Laura and Cathy! Thank you so much for all your time and advice to help Dakota! I checked him tonight and no frothy mouth but he did have it all day. If he has cae does that mean all my goats would have it? omg!! he came from a cae negative herd, what have i done? I never tested mama, and the two babies when i bought them. Now i have seven that could be cae postive,,that would be a disaster! I pray he doesn't have it but i'm going to have them all tested now. I'll hope for the best until i hear differently. I will ask the vet tomorrow if she can check his teeth for a possible problem there. I'm hoping that tomorrow his frothy mouth will be all gone and i can focus on his poor legs. ughhh!! I feel so bad for him, he is a sweetheart and by far the most affectionate goat i have! i will keep you posted! Again thank you both! Donna

My boy Dakota!! A little bigger now since that was last winter!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Donna .....BREATHE honey :hug:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I pray you are right Goathiker! he just turned a year old on aug 25 and i have his brother also who has nothing like this! He has had stiffness for awhile though, i would say about four months now. What could be wrong with his front legs if it isn't cae? a deficiency of some sort?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey Laura,
I will try! lol Fyi, i don't give the shots! I have a son that is a vet tech and that is his job!!I made him come over today to do all three shots. I have to learn how to do the sq shots and that scares me more then the Im. I have done a couple of the IM shots but i don't like it at all.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It could be vit A&D deficiency. Once the rumen issue is found to be okay you might try 1/4 teaspoon of Natural Cod Liver Oil on his food twice a day. It also contains an enzyme that loosens ligaments and tendons that are too tight.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The look on Dakota's face in that picture is priceless , lol.
He's saying "What do you mean you're out of cookies" or "I HATE snow".
Or , "What do you mean the shovel broke" ? 

He's a cutie , i can see why he's so special and i haven't even met him


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he's a cutie for sure....

I agree with Jill....Ive not seen a goat with CAE produce swollen joints until age 4...my own experience...but its good he's being tested...Also as Jill said..your herd would not get CAE from him if he is positive. Many Neg and Pos live together their whole life with out cross contamination...take it one step at a time : )


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Dakota was fine all day , no frothy mouth and i went to check on him tonight and his whole mouth is nothing but white frothy bubbles! Oh this boy is given me a run for my money.The whole thing is that he is acting completely fine which makes me feel better. Why the frothy mouth though? His legs are still the same though. I am rinsing his foot every day in peroxide, drying it real well and applying blu-kote which does not sting him. It looks almost healed.I haven't heard from the vet yet about his results. I just don't think she should just be thinking that it is cae which exploring other causes.I called the previous owner of dakota to talk about his legs. She has her goats tested every year and the doe and buck she used to have dakota was once again clean of cae, cl, and the other one starting with J.She uses two bucks to breed all her does and has never had any leg problems that she knows off out of any of the kids. Hopefully, my vet will figure it out soon.Thanks all1 i'll try the cod liver oil and i also have a vitamin a and d paste i could give him. Donna:hammer:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You know i had a nubian doe that foamed when chewing her cud..i mean like a rabid dog kind of foam lol, nothing wrong with her...could be this is his issue...why it would start out of the blue i dont know? ??


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> The look on Dakota's face in that picture is priceless , lol.
> He's saying "What do you mean you're out of cookies" or "I HATE snow".
> Or , "What do you mean the shovel broke" ?
> 
> He's a cutie , i can see why he's so special and i haven't even met him


He has the cutest expressions! He drinks my coffee, water, selzer , eats my books, and is just the biggest baby ever!:hugs:


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> he's a cutie for sure....
> 
> I agree with Jill....Ive not seen a goat with CAE produce swollen joints until age 4...my own experience...but its good he's being tested...Also as Jill said..your herd would not get CAE from him if he is positive. Many Neg and Pos live together their whole life with out cross contamination...take it one step at a time : )


That makes me feel so much better!! thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!;-)


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Great news! Dakota is CAe negative!! yip yip!:mrgreen: He isn't foaming at the mouth anymore since i have been giving him antibiotics for his leg issue. He isn't limping any more on his left leg and hoof appears all healed but he is still really stiff first thing in the morning on his front legs. Could he be lacking a certain vitamin? Thank you all for your help through this. Donna


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give a vitamin ADE shot. When was the last time he had selenium? Glad he is doing better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful news...so glad hes feeling better...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is wonderful news Donna , so glad to hear that his is negative  You must be so relieved !
I wonder if a BoSe shot would help him.....why don't you run that by your vet ?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi Karen, i did give those both to him a couple of days ago.How Often can i give it to him?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I will ask the vet about that shot! Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to wait a while on those. He may need time.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

ok will do!!Thank you karen


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Dakota doing lately ?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> How is Dakota doing lately ?


He is doing much better! His front leg seems to be fine now although h is still stiff legged when he first gets up. I don't know why and neither does the vet. He had a little frothing of the mouth yesterday but seems fine. it is a mystery ! I know have my female goat Allie that has white ***** bumps around her anus and under tailhead. I washed it with soap and water and the puss white bumps broke. I put a antibiotic cream on it. Do you have any ides what it could be? If it isn't One thing its another with this crew! Thanks Donna


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Could be staph...use chlorhexidine or hibiclens on it


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..sounds like staph...chlorhexadine or diluted iodine with work. I like to wsh first with a 50/50 mix of vinegar and water, dry well..then apply the Chlor or iodine


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you cathy and stephanie! I will try this today!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I used chlorhexidine on my does udder. It's pricey but works well. I washed it twice a day with it and continued until the bumps were gone for a few days.


----------

